# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  17 out of 18 Covid-19 patients had no detectable blood Vitamin C levels

## JoshLowry

17 out of 18 Covid-19 patients had no detectable blood VC levels, diagnostic of scurvy, consistent with previous studies that ~half of ICU septic patients have no or extremely low Vit C. Why are they still against Vit C use in Covid-19 patients? Vit C saves lives

https://twitter.com/DrRichardCheng1/...79786658582528

----------

